# Musical Jobs in Las Palmas



## Franz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Jobs in Las Palmas*

First of all, hello to the community! I'm sorry if this topic has been discussed before, I couldn't find anything similar!
After many years of living in London I've decided to take the big step and move to the Canary Islands. I'll most definitely sell my house, grab the cash and run...the last drop of rain did it for me! I'm Italian, need sun!!!!
I'm a musician who works in bars, clubs as well as session player and I'd like to start afresh but not sure which island (sweet choice )... I've never been there before (I'll go for a quick peak in two weeks time, so excited!) but I'd like to have some infos beforehand. So, here's my question:
Is Las Palmas is the city that offers the most in term of live music/recording studios and similar? How easy/difficult is to find music-related jobs? Of course I'd be prepared to do any decently paid jobs to support me while I'd get "accustomed"...how's the job situation on the Canary Islands?
Thanks to all
Franz


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Franz


----------



## Franz (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks! Glad to be here!


----------



## LBS (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Franz
With regards Las Palmas as an island I couldn't comment on the employment status ... however in Lanzarote there are quite a few musicians that earn a decent amount of money playing in bars, hotels and live music venues in the evening as their source of income. It is a case of coming over with a demo CD, putting on your best walking shoes and drop it off to the main entertainment places in each resort ... I'm quite sure the advice remains the same whatever island or resort you are in!
Good luck and let us know how the feeling of the hot sun feels on your skin again (28c here in our backgarden today!). If you consider Lanzarote as a choice to move to then drop me a PM and I'll give you a few pointers of places you can test the water before making your move!
Phil


----------



## Franz (Mar 19, 2008)

LBS said:


> Hi Franz
> With regards Las Palmas as an island I couldn't comment on the employment status ... however in Lanzarote there are quite a few musicians that earn a decent amount of money playing in bars, hotels and live music venues in the evening as their source of income. It is a case of coming over with a demo CD, putting on your best walking shoes and drop it off to the main entertainment places in each resort ... I'm quite sure the advice remains the same whatever island or resort you are in!
> Good luck and let us know how the feeling of the hot sun feels on your skin again (28c here in our backgarden today!). If you consider Lanzarote as a choice to move to then drop me a PM and I'll give you a few pointers of places you can test the water before making your move!
> Phil


Thank you Phil for your answer and kindness! I will come over in May because I have a gig at the Auditorium Kraus in Las Palmas.
You're right about a comfortable pair of shoes, that's exactly the same advice I give to musicians coming to live in London. About the 28c...must you really rub it in?
I'll drop you a PM ass soon as I have my gig dates (may I invite you?) 
Thank you again and I really hope to see you soon!
Franz


----------



## LBS (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Franz

Yeah would love an invite is very cheap to fly inter-island now and so you never know I might even make it. When and where is your gig?

Phil


----------

